
How to avoid being "fan boy" or "fan girl" when building relationships with people you admire - markbao
http://www.escapefromcubiclenation.com/get_a_life_blog/2008/06/how-to-avoid-be.html
======
bgutierrez
My strategy is to completely ignore my heroes, so I don't freak them out by
revealing myself as a fan boy, and then hope they come and chat with me first.

How is it working, pg? Are we BFF yet?

------
j2d2
I think this can be summed up easily as just treat the person like a human.
Even humans accomplish great things sometimes. These heroes even worship other
people and the more calm you are, the more respectful you will often come off
as. I observe this in Guido when he talks about Django. Guido is obviously a
very capable guy and he talks admirably about Django without dropping into
fanboyism.

Perhaps the real lesson is to pretend the person is your equal, which they
probably could be, and let it go from there. They'll appreciate it. If they
don't, well, you should probably stay away from that maniacal maniac.

~~~
edw519
_pretend the person is your equal_

Why pretend?

Every one of us has something special and unique to offer. No need to
"compare" our personal offerings. Just find it and share it.

~~~
j2d2
If the person is a fanboy, they probably won't think they're equal. Pretending
will at least get them part of the way until they know it's true.

------
AndyKelley
I think I have this same problem when I become infatuated with a girl.

~~~
dangoldin
The problem is that you refer to it as "becoming infatuated." Replace that
with "start liking" and you should be okay.

------
stcredzero
must...resist...temptation!...

------
ryanmahoski
Stay on message.

------
xlnt
_sharing your every accomplishment since getting a gold star for "most
cooperative" in preschool._

A "most cooperative" star in preschool is a negative not a positive. Being
especially obedient especially early should not impress anyone.

~~~
AndyKelley
Unless you were a crafty little devil and used the supposed obedience to
easily get away with mischief and worm your way out of trouble, much to the
dismay of your peers.

~~~
xlnt
Haha, yes, well, I'm not sure that's an accomplishment you'd want to brag
about either :)

